# I think I made a mistake! Your input/suggestions are appreciated...



## arochorn (Oct 5, 2006)

After much thought and deliberance in investing in my first full carbon bike, I decided to go to my LBS to take a few Orbeas out for a spin. I was really impressed with the rides of both the Opal and Orca, but the Opal was already pushing the outer boundaries of what I really wanted to spend. So I decided to order a 2007 Opal w/ SRAM Rival and put $1500 down on it. It should be in by this weekend, or Monday at the latest. 

Although I tested both bikes, it was the 2006 Orca and the 2007 Opal that I rode. Obviously I didnt have the chance to ride a 2007 Orca, but have heard great things from many people that its a vast improvement over the 2006 (supposedly a slightly stiffer frame). After reading alot of the reviews on this board, I think I made a mistake with going with the Opal.

I am 6'0ft, 1/2 in, 190lbs, and my average rides would be from 30-50 miles, with a goal of riding centurys by springtime. Obviously I want a bike that will be comfortable on longer rides, and am worried that the Opal will be too stiff and not comfortable after I am on it for more than 2 hours. I only rode the bike at my LBS for about 30 minutes, so obviously I didnt get a true testament to judge its stiffness effects over a long ride.

Will my LBS be ticked off that they ordered me a 2007 Opal, and now I would prefer the Orca? I would be willing to shell out the extra money in an Orca if I was making an investment in a bike that would be more efficient for my style of riding. Will my LBS charge me extra for restocking? Can I get my deposit back and start off with a clean slate? Your input is GREATLY APPRECIATED. THANK YOU....


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*You'll be fine with the Opal*

At 190lbs, it won't be too stiff for you. Don't worry, be happy...Tim


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I am sure your LBS will be glad to sell you the more expensive Orca. If he tried to charge me a restocking fee, I'd cancel the whole deal with him and go down the street to the next Orbea dealer and buy the Orca. What is the difference in cost between the 2 bikes? a few hundred? You're already spending what non-cycling folks would call alot of cash, get the one that makes you feel happiest? Remember the old saying:
" Have you ever spent alittle too much on something? What's the worst that can happen? You spend alittle too much."


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Your best bet is contacting your LBS right away and cancel your order immediately. Just tell them you still want the business but haven't made up your mind yet on which model.
They shouldn't charge you anything just for changing your mind for another model.

Corsaire 




arochorn said:


> After much thought and deliberance in investing in my first full carbon bike, I decided to go to my LBS to take a few Orbeas out for a spin. I was really impressed with the rides of both the Opal and Orca, but the Opal was already pushing the outer boundaries of what I really wanted to spend. So I decided to order a 2007 Opal w/ SRAM Rival and put $1500 down on it. It should be in by this weekend, or Monday at the latest.
> 
> Although I tested both bikes, it was the 2006 Orca and the 2007 Opal that I rode. Obviously I didnt have the chance to ride a 2007 Orca, but have heard great things from many people that its a vast improvement over the 2006 (supposedly a slightly stiffer frame). After reading alot of the reviews on this board, I think I made a mistake with going with the Opal.
> 
> ...


----------



## arochorn (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey guys.....

Thanks for your feedback. I called my LBS today and switched up to the 07 Orca. Even thought it was way more than I was looking to spend for a bike, I figured I'd shell out a few extra hundred dollars since I was already over my budget. 

If anyone needs an Orbea in the NYC/NJ area, Strictly Bicycles is hands down the best service-oriented bike shop that I've ever worked with.


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

Ordered mine monday they just shipped from spain so it will be a couple of weeks before you get it.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

arochorn said:


> Hey guys.....
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. I called my LBS today and switched up to the 07 Orca. Even thought it was way more than I was looking to spend for a bike, I figured I'd shell out a few extra hundred dollars since I was already over my budget.
> 
> If anyone needs an Orbea in the NYC/NJ area, Strictly Bicycles is hands down the best service-oriented bike shop that I've ever worked with.


Nelson is good. I bougth the Opal from him this year, but I'm not ordering the new Orca
until I test ride it FIRST!
Does he have any on floor for testing already or not yet?

Corsaire


----------



## arochorn (Oct 5, 2006)

Corsaire,

I agree with you. Nelson is the man. I believe he said that he is getting his 07 Orcas at the end of next week. I think thats when mine is coming in. I will be having dreams of riding it until then....


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

Fignon's Barber said:


> I am sure your LBS will be glad to sell you the more expensive Orca. If he tried to charge me a restocking fee, I'd cancel the whole deal with him and go down the street to the next Orbea dealer and buy the Orca. What is the difference in cost between the 2 bikes? a few hundred? You're already spending what non-cycling folks would call alot of cash, get the one that makes you feel happiest? Remember the old saying:
> " Have you ever spent alittle too much on something? What's the worst that can happen? You spend alittle too much."


You've obviously never worked in a shop before and this would be a complete dick move. Shops work on a specific margin and some shops can't afford to take hits like this. Just becuase a shop will take a bike back the manufacturer does not. You made the order and it was a good one, don't screw the shop they're only trying to help and probably helped make your decision. My wife has an Opal and rides many different distances (races and rides) up to 100 miles and she's never complained about comfort once.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

After reading alot of the reviews on this board, I think I made a mistake with going with the Opal.

Why did'nt you read the reviews prior to ordering??? 

I am 6'0ft, 1/2 in, 190lbs, and my average rides would be from 30-50 miles, with a goal of riding centurys by springtime. 

If you have read the review then you know that you are right in the ballpark for this bike. You are not a liteweight rider and this bike should be great for you.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

The Dude said:


> You've obviously never worked in a shop before and this would be a complete dick move. Shops work on a specific margin and some shops can't afford to take hits like this. Just becuase a shop will take a bike back the manufacturer does not. You made the order and it was a good one, don't screw the shop they're only trying to help and probably helped make your decision. My wife has an Opal and rides many different distances (races and rides) up to 100 miles and she's never complained about comfort once.


 ok, "dude", so I guess working in a bike shop qualifies you as an all encompassing expert on customer service, marketing, profit margins, federal consumer rights, and general right/wrong decision making. But let me explain alittle sumptin to ya.: bike shops are given a specific margin and within that margin there is an understanding that there is a certain "cost of doing business". If there was no "cost to doing business", manufacteurers, like orbea, would simply have a place to put in your credit card number right after the "made to order" feature and the product would arrive at the customer's door.

Let me give you alittle business lesson: you can't go wrong doing what's best for the customer. In this specific case, the customer is offering to buy a more expensive model and 2007 opal may not even have been shipped, let alone received by the customer.
I'll simplify this part, as it may be hard to follow: If the shop makes 3 pennies selling an Opal, and 4 pennies selling an Orca, they make one more penny selling the Orca. If the charge to stop shipment of the 2007 Opal is a half penny, they have still made an additional half penny, and built a strong relationship with the customer. Or they could keep the 2007 Opal, as it is next year's model in a normal size, and keep the whole penny. 
Having worked with Justin at Orbea -USA on a team sponsorship deal in the past, I've found them extremely reasonable and quite fair. If you read to the conclusion of the thread, you'd have read that all worked out fine in the end. Looks like a win-win situation to me, Rather than a "d*** move". As a public service, you should let everyone know the shop you work at, I know I try to avoid businesses with self serving attitudes like that.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

Fignon's Barber said:


> ok, "dude", so I guess working in a bike shop qualifies you as an all encompassing expert on customer service, marketing, profit margins, federal consumer rights, and general right/wrong decision making. But let me explain alittle sumptin to ya.: bike shops are given a specific margin and within that margin there is an understanding that there is a certain "cost of doing business". If there was no "cost to doing business", manufacteurers, like orbea, would simply have a place to put in your credit card number right after the "made to order" feature and the product would arrive at the customer's door.
> 
> Let me give you alittle business lesson: you can't go wrong doing what's best for the customer. In this specific case, the customer is offering to buy a more expensive model and 2007 opal may not even have been shipped, let alone received by the customer.
> I'll simplify this part, as it may be hard to follow: If the shop makes 3 pennies selling an Opal, and 4 pennies selling an Orca, they make one more penny selling the Orca. If the charge to stop shipment of the 2007 Opal is a half penny, they have still made an additional half penny, and built a strong relationship with the customer. Or they could keep the 2007 Opal, as it is next year's model in a normal size, and keep the whole penny.
> Having worked with Justin at Orbea -USA on a team sponsorship deal in the past, I've found them extremely reasonable and quite fair. If you read to the conclusion of the thread, you'd have read that all worked out fine in the end. Looks like a win-win situation to me, Rather than a "d*** move". As a public service, you should let everyone know the shop you work at, I know I try to avoid businesses with self serving attitudes like that.


First and foremost dropping names (or in your case an email address) does nothing for your stance, but prove your capable of buying at wholesale for you and your buddies. Secondly I have more knowledge about the "cost of business" than you could even contemplate. The comment I made was to your "if" response, which was "if they charge you a restocking fee walk out to the next dealer" is a dick move plain and simple. The shop did not change the mind for the consumer and they are just trying to cover some cost such as shipping and build labor. I agree the shop selling a 4k + bike does have a responsibility to the buyer, but changing your mind should not be the shops responsibility. Granted it was a win-win situation and there's another happy orbea rider on the road, but what I disagreed with is your approach on what to do if you don't get your way. Take your ball and go play somewhere else with that kind of attitude.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

The Dude said:


> First and foremost dropping names (or in your case an email address) does nothing for your stance, but prove your capable of buying at wholesale for you and your buddies." -
> 
> 
> -try reading to the end of the sentence. the purpose was to state that having dealt with orbea , I found them to be extremely reasonable and quite fair, implying that the LBS wouldn't be squeezed in the middle.
> ...


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

- don't make stupid statements, as you have no clue with regard to who's on the other end of a post.


Heed your own advice.


----------



## roadcyclee (Sep 2, 2006)

arochorn said:


> Corsaire,
> 
> I agree with you. Nelson is the man. I believe he said that he is getting his 07 Orcas at the end of next week. I think thats when mine is coming in. I will be having dreams of riding it until then....


Wow,that is fast! I'm ordering mine this Saturday and my LBS told me January '07 (I'm also getting it in blue and a 57 inch).


----------



## arochorn (Oct 5, 2006)

I heard that Orbea is completely sold out of its initial Orca shipment. Which would make sense as to why you won't be getting yours until Jan 07. I guess I caught the end of the first shipment in the fact that I ordered last week and mine is due in any day now. 

Has anyone received their 07 Orca yet???


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

they are releasing them by color white first but i am not sure the order of the rest


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

I was told the frames are sitting in customs waiting to be released but then they have to go to AR. and be assembled.then shipped to the shops.hope their here soon I do not know how much longer i can wait for mine I sold my 5200 and do not have a road bike right now and am just riding my mountain bike


----------



## arochorn (Oct 5, 2006)

I have heard that all frame sizes will be available in the first run. White will be the only color available in this initial shipment. Blue is the next color due out following white. The other two colors will follow after blue.


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

The Dude said:


> You've obviously never worked in a shop before and this would be a complete dick move. Shops work on a specific margin and some shops can't afford to take hits like this. Just becuase a shop will take a bike back the manufacturer does not. You made the order and it was a good one, don't screw the shop they're only trying to help and probably helped make your decision. My wife has an Opal and rides many different distances (races and rides) up to 100 miles and she's never complained about comfort once.


I do NOT want to get into the middle of this great argument, nor is this thread the right place to do it, but... I think Dude (stupid name btw) has an excellent point. I have seen so many great local bike shops go out of business due to the immense competitive pressures in this marketplace; a bicycle is in essentially a commodity item -- I can buy the same Giant TCR at shop A that I can down the block at shop B. And the majority of customers are not like us bike nuts; they probably buy one bike every 5 years and ride it twice a year. I have no compassion for the average shop going out of business, they typically sell the same brands as everyone else and often treat customers like sh*t. I can walk a one mile radius where I live and find 5 different shops and every single one of them sells Trek, Giant, and Specialized.

But there are some truly passionate shops around that offer more than bicycles; they offer free advice, superior bike fitting services, and can usually find unique products. They usually organize group rides and know which cycling events are taking place. They ONLY way for these unique shops to gain staying power is through customer loyalty. Personally, I refuse to nickel and dime my LBS. Yes, I go into sticker shop every time I need to purchase a new Campy product but the majority of the cost, as Dude stated, is not profit for the LBS. Many times they are selling at a loss. I have never met a good bicycle shop owner who lives like a king. Rather, they are usually passionate about the same things we are passionate about and are foolish enough to try to make a living at it.

Enough said. Peace out. 

PS -- please feel free to send your hate mail and threats directly to me at imen[email protected]


----------



## roadcyclee (Sep 2, 2006)

I heard white, bronze, blue and heard nothing about orange. Also heard that each color will come out in smaller sizes first, bigger sizes later.


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

I was told the orange would not be available till January


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

Paris_Metro said:


> I do NOT want to get into the middle of this great argument, nor is this thread the right place to do it, but... I think Dude (stupid name btw) has an excellent point. I have seen so many great local bike shops go out of business due to the immense competitive pressures in this marketplace; a bicycle is in essentially a commodity item -- I can buy the same Giant TCR at shop A that I can down the block at shop B. And the majority of customers are not like us bike nuts; they probably buy one bike every 5 years and ride it twice a year. I have no compassion for the average shop going out of business, they typically sell the same brands as everyone else and often treat customers like sh*t. I can walk a one mile radius where I live and find 5 different shops and every single one of them sells Trek, Giant, and Specialized.
> 
> But there are some truly passionate shops around that offer more than bicycles; they offer free advice, superior bike fitting services, and can usually find unique products. They usually organize group rides and know which cycling events are taking place. They ONLY way for these unique shops to gain staying power is through customer loyalty. Personally, I refuse to nickel and dime my LBS. Yes, I go into sticker shop every time I need to purchase a new Campy product but the majority of the cost, as Dude stated, is not profit for the LBS. Many times they are selling at a loss. I have never met a good bicycle shop owner who lives like a king. Rather, they are usually passionate about the same things we are passionate about and are foolish enough to try to make a living at it.
> 
> ...


Thanks and FYI "The Dude" is a reference to the Film by the Ferreli brothers called the "Big Lebowski". Stupid name or not..the movie is hillarious.


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

The Dude said:


> Thanks and FYI "The Dude" is a reference to the Film by the Ferreli brothers called the "Big Lebowski". Stupid name or not..the movie is hillarious.


Yes, any work by the Ferreli Brothers is top notch. But you're not supposed to speak of thier greatness; once the Big Lebowski becomes mainstream it loses its status as a cult classic. shhhhhhhh!


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

Paris_Metro said:


> Yes, any work by the Ferreli Brothers is top notch. But you're not supposed to speak of thier greatness; once the Big Lebowski becomes mainstream it loses its status as a cult classic. shhhhhhhh!


ooops.


----------



## DV1976 (Feb 18, 2006)

The Dude said:


> Thanks and FYI "The Dude" is a reference to the Film by the Ferreli brothers called the "Big Lebowski". Stupid name or not..the movie is hillarious.


I guess U meant the Coen brothers... It's too clever a film for the likes of Farellis...


----------



## roadcyclee (Sep 2, 2006)

*Sold Out*

I don't think it has to do w/ it being sold out, as per my LBS. I think it has to do w/ the manfacturing process.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I bought the Opal '06 last June, had to sell it after 1 1/2 month, reason? Too stiff and uncomfortable for me, I started to develop small pains I never felt before, on my wrists, shoulder and back. Every single roll over a road crack or bump would be transferred to my hands and shoulder as a sharp jolt. I tried to love it, even lower the PSI to 100 just to make it bearable, it did, but still too stiff, I couldn't believe that a CARBON bike could actually be that hard on a body, my love affair with this frame ended up quickly.
If you are planning to ride long this might be the wron bike for you. This bike is mostly for very strong, heavy riders who race criteriums and mashpedal.
I do a lot of long distance 50 + mile rides, centuries, etc. I'm currently 160 lbs, 5'8" and my Opal size was 51cm which fitted me well.

My 0.02
Corsaire




arochorn said:


> After much thought and deliberance in investing in my first full carbon bike, I decided to go to my LBS to take a few Orbeas out for a spin. I was really impressed with the rides of both the Opal and Orca, but the Opal was already pushing the outer boundaries of what I really wanted to spend. So I decided to order a 2007 Opal w/ SRAM Rival and put $1500 down on it. It should be in by this weekend, or Monday at the latest.
> 
> Although I tested both bikes, it was the 2006 Orca and the 2007 Opal that I rode. Obviously I didnt have the chance to ride a 2007 Orca, but have heard great things from many people that its a vast improvement over the 2006 (supposedly a slightly stiffer frame). After reading alot of the reviews on this board, I think I made a mistake with going with the Opal.
> 
> ...


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

DV1976 said:


> I guess U meant the Coen brothers... It's too clever a film for the likes of Farellis...


Yes, the Coen brothers. Along with Blood Simple, Miller's Crossing, and Raising Arizona, one of their best.


----------



## roadcyclee (Sep 2, 2006)

Man, that is so hard to believe! I plopped down for an '07 Orca & I can't imagine it being any harsher than my 1999, Specialized Allez M4 Pro (aluminnum alloy). The bike also has short chainstays and the wide tubes. This beast rides fast but it sure does loosen your teeth when it hits a bump! I've decided to go w/ the '07 Orca because I knew it was extra stiff and I thought I wouldn't be able to get use anything w/ too much flex.


----------



## kejboy (Sep 2, 2006)

I rode both the Orca and Opal 2006 models. I found the Opal too stiff after only a few miles but thought the Orca too soft. I'm hoping to ride a 2007 Orca to see if it's just right...
In the meantime I continue to test ride. I found the Cervelo soloist had a great feel, vertically compliant and laterally very stiff. just hate the look. Check it out. Also note the wheels have a lot to do with how the bike rides.


----------

